

I Eat Poo - decklin
https://medium.com/jeremy/86abfcd80ce2

======
gabemart
I've always been confused by games that seem designed to primarily cause pain
for the loser(s) rather than pleasure for the winners.

I realize that in most games, losing is painful to some degree and winning is
pleasurable to some degree. But in games like this, it seems that more pain is
generated for the losers than pleasure for the winners. It seems like playing
is a net losing proposition.

I feel similarly about bets where the prize is not an exchange of value but
rather that the loser has to perform an embarrassing or painful act. While
this may cause some pleasure for some types of winners, it seems like the net
effect is negative.

~~~
corin_
It's possible to find pleasure in the suffering of others - in this context
not huge suffering so no need to be guilty over enjoying it.

As to lose/lose bets, one advantage is minimal cost. If I bet someone £1 then
sure I might win a pound, but I also might lose a pound. If I bet someone an
embarrassing act, I'm not risking any money. (Not just the case with money,
but the point is that for the winner of the bet to get a net gain it means the
loser has a tangible loss, whereas doing something embarrassing you aren't
really losing anything.)

------
jmduke
This seems like a slightly less insidious (and, arguably, less fun) version of
a common drinking game from my college: text or shot. You take turns with a
random person's phone, composing a text to a person of your choice -- you show
the (unsent) message to the owner of the phone and they can either elect to
send the message or take a shot.

(As one might imagine, this is the kind of game that grows even better over
time.)

------
recuter
Honestly, for $20 you could post whatever you want on my twitter all day long.

~~~
corin_
Seriously? If the rule includes the fact that I can't post anything
before/after to indicate it was part of a game or bet, then there are plenty
of things I wouldn't tweet for $20, or a fair bit more. Setting aside work-
related issues (that exist for me but maybe not you), would you be happy
having people think you are racist, homophobic, or anything else along those
lines that would make people think different of you as a person? There's most
possibilities to "embarrassing tweet" than just "I eat poo".

~~~
greenyoda
Forget embarrassment: there are things you could post on Twitter, like a
threat to blow up a school or a government official, that would land heavily
armed people at your door to drag you off to prison on felony charges.

------
anigbrowl
So this is what sociopaths do in their spare time. _Note to self: auto-reject
anything with this person 's name attached to it, forever._

------
yOutely
is terrible, this idea

